

JQuery++ - marcloney
http://jquerypp.com/

======
_sh
Is there any information on browser compatibility? I see ES5 getters/setters
in use for fastfix as well as CSS animations, so I'm assuming there'll be a
compatibility matrix somewhere.

Also, swipe doesn't seem to work on Chromium 17/Fedora. Otherwise, great work!

~~~
daffl
It has been tested on all major browser including IE 7 and up. ES5 getters,
CSS animations etc. will only be used conditionally if the browser support it.

------
kvnn
I was pissed off at first because we have enough "jQuery"* libraries that do
just about nothing when it comes down to business.

Then I looked at the DOM HELPERS and said "yeah I've had to build that from
scratch" for every single one.

Very good copy, too. This looks good.

------
kristovaher
Oh gosh. Website is completely unusable on mobile.

~~~
Bootvis
Hmm works fine here. (Opera Mobile)

~~~
jarofgreen
Android 4.0: [http://jarofgreen.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/Screensho...](http://jarofgreen.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/Screenshot_2012-06-05-07-49-02.png)

In fact, I see this so much here's a blog post about it:
[http://jarofgreen.co.uk/2012/06/fixed-page-elements-must-
die...](http://jarofgreen.co.uk/2012/06/fixed-page-elements-must-die/)

~~~
retro212
I commented on your blog too, but I just want to let you know that I've pushed
a quick fix for the mobile browsers, and I'm looking into making a proper
mobile version now. Thanks for reporting this.

~~~
ashconnor
It's better now. I can see the menu when I scroll but only for a second before
it clears.

(latest mobile Safari)

------
johanbrook
No touch support for the drag events? Weird, since swipe is working well on
touch devices .. Would be nice to be able to have jQuery++ for both CSS3
animations and touch support instead of two separate plugins.

------
nilliams
There are some really great things in here, it feels like the creators have
grown this out of a lot of experience using jQuery, gathering up all the pain
points and omissions over time. Even the little things like $.formParams, I
always wondered why that wasn't in jQuery, whilst $.serialize is, the former
seeming much _more jQuery_ (or perhaps more JavaScript, maybe that's the
difference).

Very impressed. I started listing a few I especially liked but then ended up
listing the whole lot.

------
james33
If you only select one module to build a custom script, it downloads an empty
file. Other than that, awesome project!

~~~
daffl
The download builder ran out of space on MongoDB and started returning empty
files some time today. It should generate everything properly again.

------
antihero
How do multi-selects work with formParams?

------
codebeaker
Your "formParams" link refers to the "dimensions" anchor, might want to fix
that oversight.

~~~
daffl
Thanks for pointing that out. It should be fixed now.

------
some1else
Great plugin collection! To be honest though, I first expected this to be a
library that fixes JavaScript's prototypical OO.

~~~
woogley
What needs to be fixed with prototypical OO?

~~~
some1else
Writing code that utilizes that specific feature of JavaScript is cumbersome.

It's one of the reasons why Prototype.js was created, and one of the reasons
that people use CoffeeScript, don't you think?

~~~
mratzloff
No. If anything you need to have a better understanding of JavaScript's
prototyping behavior to write good CoffeeScript. It's only cumbersome if
you're not familiar with it.

